# Unterstreichen eines Consolen-codes



## x22 (22. Feb 2012)

Aloha,

kurz ne Frage: Hat jmd für mich den Code zum Unterstreichen einer System.out.println("") - Ausgabe in der Console? html wird meiner Erinnerung nach nur von Swing erkannt.


```
"Kategorie: Farbauswahl(Schwarz, Blau, Rot, Grün)\n"
```

Hatte das grade so probiert, wie bei ner Swing Anwendung, das geht aber nicht ..


```
"<html><U>Kategorie: Farbauswahl(Schwarz, Blau, Rot, Grün)</html>\n"
```


Best regards & Danke,
x22


----------



## tfa (22. Feb 2012)

Konsole ist grundsätzlich nur reiner Text. Das geht also nicht.
Es gibt zwar Terminals, die Steuerzeichen zur Textformatierung verstehen, aber dafür brauchst man dann entsprechende Bibliotheken.


----------



## x22 (22. Feb 2012)

Okay. danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Hatte den Fall auch noch nie, wollte es jetzt aber mal ausprobieren, ob das funktioniert..
Nur der Andere Weg wäre zu aufwendig, nur um eine Ausgabe zu unterstreichen..

Best regards,
x22


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Feb 2012)

Moin,

meinst Du die Java-Konsole oder die Eclipse-Ausgabe ?

Im letzteren Fall helfe ich mir schon mal mit "*System.err.println(...)*"; dann ist die Ausgabe rot !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## x22 (22. Feb 2012)

Die Eclipse Console. Das wär auch eine Idee.. nur Rot sticht immer so stark raus aber ich schau mal wie das aussieht.. Danke dir für die Ergänzung


----------



## SlaterB (22. Feb 2012)

zu bedenken ist, dass die beiden Streams nicht unbedingt synchronisiert werden,
wenn du abwechselnd je 5 Strings an beide schickst, können die abwechselnd erscheinend oder erst alle 5 normale, dann die restlichen oder beliebig verwurschtelt, 
nur in jedem Stream für sich gilt die Reihenfolge,

bei Exceptions immer ärgerlich, wenn man z.B. die letzte normale Ausgabe direkt davor sucht, 
die aber auch erst hinter bzw. gar mitten im StackTrace stehen kann..


----------



## x22 (22. Feb 2012)

Das habe ich gerade gemerkt.. bei meiner Ausgabe ist gerade alles etwas durcheinander gekommen.. dabei habe ich es so schön formatiert ..

Danke für deine Anmerkung.

Best regards,
x22


----------

